# My '18 Audi TT RS thread



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

I can't believe someone would use the information in this thread to try and drive a wedge between my wife and I.


No more public sharing.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Cale262 said:


> Sticking with the tire I know for summer DD




Looks great....you need to get some Black Pearl for those tires...use the matte finish....it last about 6 months down here....and is completely dry to touch and won't sling off on the car ever!

https://www.blackpearltirecoating.com/photos/


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Cale262 said:


> Interesting, I've never heard of it but I'll check it out.


They have a high gloss too if that's your taste. It looks wet for 6 months but is totally dry.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Cale262 said:


> No glossy tire stuff for this guys cars, I like the flat rubber look, glossy is for plastic but tire should be flat black IMHO.




Then the matte is for you......I like matte too.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Great looking car.

sub'd cannot wait to see updates.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Cale262 said:


> Yeah, that looks so much better...really should have come this way from Audi.




Does look much better....did they put the clear bra under it (took them off to do)? Where did you get them? I saw the rear badging in black somewhere....I'll try to find it.


----------



## twin__turbo (Apr 12, 2012)

Cale262 said:


> New Black rings showed up today! I really think Audi should include all black badges with the "black optics" package :what:


Where did you get the black rings? Are they similar to the gloss black on the black optic package? Thanks in advance!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Cale262 said:


> They took all the badges off to do the PPF, much cleaner this way...The badges are a exact match to the Black Optics pkg, gloss black and they are not painted (Scraped in to the backs to check) like some others I bought. I saw these on another US site for ~$250USD each and the ones I bought were $29USD each... I rolled the dice on these and they came up a winner. they are both flat so the front went on easy but I had to use a heat gun to slowly, very slowly warm up the one for the rear, massaging it to match the curve of the rear hatch, took about 15minutes or so.
> 
> 
> Don't say I never gave you anything :laugh:
> ...




Is it just double sided tape to hold them?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

This site is a bit spendy but they do have mk3 TTRS badges in black. I've got a set of their front rings on my mk2 RS and the quality is very good.

https://www.facebook.com/BLCKLABELZ/

There's also audibadges.com but doesn't look like they have any mk3 TT badges yet.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> This site is a bit spendy but they do have mk3 TTRS badges in black. I've got a set of their front rings on my mk2 RS and the quality is very good.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BLCKLABELZ/
> 
> There's also audibadges.com but doesn't look like they have any mk3 TT badges yet.



He does nice work but expensive.....


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

How are they held on?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey....got my car yesterday....H&R springs already installed....what a great car.....I'll get a better pic soon.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Cale262 said:


> Looks great, did you drive it much before the spring install? Curious to see if you noticed a big difference in the ride?


Not at all...I took them the springs a few days before it got there and they did them as they did the PDI...so I have no clue. I can tell you it is flat and firm which I love in a car. Mine will be on Dynamic all the time that no one is in the car with me....it's very go-kart like....I love it.


I'll try to take some better side shots tomorrow.....ran out of time today. Car is still dirty...I told the dealership to just unwrap and not wash....which they did for me....they were great.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Those pipes really make a lot more power....amazing.



Btw, here is more pics of mine.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

I missed this thread, sorry to hear that it got you in any problems with your wife OP


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

ExtremePowerhouse - Mike said:


> I missed this thread, sorry to hear that it got you in any problems with your wife OP


No problems with the wife, she knows exactly what I buy and when  We're solid but it was the way this info was used...It's really very sad...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Cale262 said:


> No problems with the wife, she knows exactly what I buy and when  We're solid but it was the way this info was used...It's really very sad...


What the heck did I miss?


----------

